# Moving to New Jersey in 8 weeks



## laurad (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, i am looking for some information on the best family areas to rent a property in New Jersey for 12 months. My husbands company is relocating him and are sorting everything out including finding us a selection of propertys to view however I would also like to do some research into schools as we have a nine year old daughter and local facilities. His company have been great but I would like some imput and am struggling to find the information I need online. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

What part of NJ will your and your family be relocating to? If it's in Northern NJ (close to NYC), I would recommend Hoboken (it's very family oriented and a very nice area) and it's about a half hour train ride into Midtown Manhattan. Weehawken is also nice and so is certain parts of Jersey City. In the South, Burlington is nice and it's really close to Philly.


----------



## anneNJ2011 (Feb 24, 2011)

*moving to new jersey*



laurad said:


> Hi, i am looking for some information on the best family areas to rent a property in New Jersey for 12 months. My husbands company is relocating him and are sorting everything out including finding us a selection of propertys to view however I would also like to do some research into schools as we have a nine year old daughter and local facilities. His company have been great but I would like some imput and am struggling to find the information I need online.
> 
> Thank you in advance


for schools and neighborhoods look at the web site greatschools.org, 
you have also homes for sale/rent for each school.

I am also moving to central NJ 15 minutes from Morristown but in August 2011
Good Luck
Anne


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

laurad said:


> Hi, i am looking for some information on the best family areas to rent a property in New Jersey for 12 months. My husbands company is relocating him and are sorting everything out including finding us a selection of propertys to view however I would also like to do some research into schools as we have a nine year old daughter and local facilities. His company have been great but I would like some imput and am struggling to find the information I need online.
> 
> Thank you in advance


I am from Cranford New Jersey, it is a 45 minute train ride into NYC. Cranford is very family orientated, and Cranford has many other neighboring town and it is one of the best in Union County


----------

